# Thanks VOOPOO



## KZOR (15/5/19)

Was notified that i was one of a few that won a competition hosted by @VOOPOO. Sent my details as requested but for two weeks never heard from them again.


Lo behold i receive the following message a few minutes back.




Is it just me or does this also leave a bad taste with others. How the hell can you launch a competition and not have the prizes available. Sad. !!

So @VOOPOO .......... you can take your Nano and shove it where the sun don't shine and please try your best not to host a comp in this manner again.
You are also welcome to offer my prize to another entry that does not mind waiting a few months. 
Worthless to me now as a reviewer.

Regards
KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/19)

Thanks for the feedback @KZOR

Not cool to see this
@VOOPOO - please take note of this feedback and try improve things for future competitions
Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/19)

Thank you for posting @KZOR . At least I know now why I did not get my prize either. Now I don't have to follow up .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (15/5/19)

Very bad business this... What's even worse is that it is in stock on their site. Strange way of doing things

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## herb1 (15/5/19)

Prolly sold the DEMO models by mistake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (16/5/19)

Now we getting somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

Good to see 
Thanks for posting that @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (16/5/19)

KZOR said:


> Now we getting somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 166652


Nice to see them rushing you for the review, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/5/19)

I would do a review without the product... like a pretend review- and in the video, call them out for the issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/5/19)

What did I miss? Apart from this, why do they continue to dissapoint? Have they done this before?


----------



## StompieZA (16/5/19)

I have been dealing with voopoo and Thea now since beginning of the year and haven't had any issues. They are delayed or sometimes they will be online but wont read or reply to your messages which is annoying i agree and makes it difficult to get feedback, ask for feedback or get an answer if you have a question regarding the device or something else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> I have been dealing with voopoo and Thea now since beginning of the year and haven't had any issues. They are delayed or sometimes they will be online but wont read or reply to your messages which is annoying i agree and makes it difficult to get feedback, ask for feedback or get an answer if you have a question regarding the device or something else.



I'd say the same thing. I'd appreciate some feedback on whether they liked my reviews and give me acknowledgement of the issues I've brought to their attention.

Other than that, their shipping has been super efficient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

